# Problème installation Flash Player sous Mac OS X



## piero30 (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a deux jours, lorsque j'ai voulu visité un site Adobe (kuler pour ceux qui connaissent), le navigateur Firefox m'a indiqué que je ne disposais pas de la version de Flash Player nécessaire pour aller sur le site, bizarre, je n'avais encore jamais eu de souci...
Qu'importe je télécharge donc Flash Player 9 pour Mac Intel et l'installe.

Tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce que je relance Firefox puisque ce dernier me dit que je ne dispose toujours pas de Flash Player (malgré son installation)...

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois (avec Safari également), et le problème est le même.
J'aimerais donc résoudre ce problème puisqu'un navigateur sans Flash, ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique, surtout à l'heure actuelle...

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2007)

il y a d&#233;j&#224; des sujets dessus
normalement tu as DEJA FP sur ton macintel ( install&#233; par d&#233;faut)
S'il y a un cafouillage faut d'abord d&#233;sinstaller ( via le d&#233;sinstalleur sp&#233;cifique  chez macromedia)
puis r&#233;installer soit celui du dvd soit  le dernier chez macromedia


----------



## piero30 (15 Septembre 2007)

Voilà le problème est réglé, j'ai utilisé le uninstaller Adobe, ai viré quelques fichiers restants de Flash Player puis je l'ai réinstallé et maintenant ça semble marcher.

Merci pascalformac


----------

